# What exactly is 'The Fog'?



## fromblisstothis (May 17, 2012)

I have read the term ‘The Fog’ many times on TAM – and I understand the ‘general’ gist of it, but could anyone direct me to a link that gives a clearer definition of the term?

Thanks so much.


----------

